

CXOs are people too - ainsleyb
http://www.ainsleybraun.com/?p=1

======
borski
This was a lesson I learned a long time ago; perhaps because of how I was
raised, but everything was always negotiable and nobody was too high to talk
to. Great post. I'm always a fan of being forward.

